# Boot Camp (Windows 11 arm64)



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (7 Mai 2022)

Bonjour,

Est-ce qu'il est possible de faire avec Boot Camp une partition pour installer Windows 11 avec une architecture (arm-64 bits) sur un iMac M1 ?
Est-ce qu'il est possible de faire avec Boot Camp une partition pour installer Windows 11 avec une architecture (Intel-64 bits) sur un Hackintoch ?

J'ai testé avec le Hackintoch, j'ai bien lancé Boot Camp j'ai sélectionné le Windows 11 avec une architecture (arm64) puis j'ai cliqué sur le bouton, il a créé une partition puis copier les fichiers dans la partition puis il a redémarré l'ordinateur puis il est revenu sur macOS puis plus rien ? est-ce que c'est normal ?

Merci d'avance.

a+


----------



## ericse (7 Mai 2022)

Bonjour,
Veux-tu dire arm64 ou amd64 ??  Seul le second peut être installé sur un Hackintosh Intel ou AMD.
Et sinon j'ai toujours installé Windows normalement sur un Hackintosh (sans Bootcamp), mais toujours sur un disque séparé.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (7 Mai 2022)

Salut, 

Je veux dire avec une architecture arm-64 bits sur un iMac M1 avec deux partitions sur le même disque dur 

Et avec un Hackintoch avec une architecture Intel-64 bits avec deux partitions sur le même disque dur


----------



## ericse (7 Mai 2022)

Alors non, il n'y a plus Bootcamp sur M1 (du moins pour l'instant), il faut utiliser la virtualisation comme avec Parallels.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (7 Mai 2022)

Merci pour cette info 

Mais pour un Hackintoch avec une architecture Intel-64 bits avec deux partitions sur le même disque dur


----------



## Locke (7 Mai 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> Est-ce qu'il est possible de faire avec Boot Camp une partition pour installer Windows 11 avec une architecture (arm-64 bits) sur un iMac M1 ?





Schludvic a dit:


> Je veux dire avec une architecture arm-64 bits sur un iMac M1 avec deux partitions sur le même disque dur


Sous macOS Monterey, il n'y a plus d'application Boot Camp en utilisant un Mac avec processeur M1, les carottes sont cuites. Il ne reste plus que l'émulation en utilisant Parallels Desktop 17.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (7 Mai 2022)

@Locke, ok merci pour l'info 

Mais, je repose la même question pour le Hackintoch avec une architecture Intel-64 bits avec deux partitions sur le même disque dur


----------



## Locke (7 Mai 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> Mais, je repose la même question pour le Hackintoch avec une architecture Intel-64 bits avec deux partitions sur le même disque dur


Il n'y a aucun problème avec un processus Intel, peu importe si c'est un Mac ou un hackintosh. Et attention, il faut utiliser Assistant Boot Camp qui créera une partition dédiée, donc il ne faut jamais créer une partition pour Windows avant !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (7 Mai 2022)

@Locke, oui justement, j'ai un Hackintoch mais je n'arrive pas à installer le Windows 11 avec une architecture Intel 64 bits ?

J'ai testé avec le Hackintoch, j'ai bien lancé Boot Camp j'ai sélectionné le Windows 11 avec une architecture (Intel 64 bits) puis j'ai cliqué sur le bouton, il a créé une partition puis copier les fichiers dans la partition puis il a redémarré l'ordinateur puis il est revenu sur macOS puis plus rien ? est-ce que c'est normal ?


----------



## Toto9233 (7 Mai 2022)

Il faut que tu appuies sur la touche Alt au démarrage pour choisir ta partition de démarrage.


----------



## Locke (7 Mai 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> @Locke, oui justement, j'ai un Hackintoch mais je n'arrive pas à installer le Windows 11 avec une architecture Intel 64 bits ?


Le problème est lié avec la vérification du TPM, un peu de lecture officielle de chez Microsoft... https://support.microsoft.com/fr-fr...votre-pc-1fd5a332-360d-4f46-a1e7-ae6b0c90645c ...mais tu ne pourras rien faire. Un hackintosh ce n'est pas un PC, car il n'y a pas de BIOS !

Tu peux essayer la modification du fichier .iso...






...j'ai testé et ça fonctionne.


Toto9233 a dit:


> Il faut que tu appuies sur la touche Alt au démarrage pour choisir ta partition de démarrage.


Ben voyons, tu as bien lu qu'il utilise un hackintosh ?


----------



## ericse (7 Mai 2022)

Comme je disais message #2 je n'ai jamais utilisé Bootcamp pour installer Windows sur un Hackintosh, d'ailleurs les avis sont partagés sur son bon fonctionnement.  Et si tu l'installe sans bootcamp sur le même disque que macOS, les avis sont plutôt de commencer par Windows, mais là je n'ai pas essayé...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (7 Mai 2022)

@Locke, ok merci, je vais tester 

@ericse, ok merci pour cette info


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (7 Mai 2022)

@Locke, 

Ok j'ai bien fait l'iso "windowstpm.iso" j'ai fait la création de la partition avec Boot Camp il a redémarré l'ordinateur puis retour sur le bureau mais au démarrage de l'ordinateur il n'y a pas eu d'installation de Windows et je n'ai pas trouvé de partion au boot ?
Voici des captures en pièce jointe.

a+


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (7 Mai 2022)

@ericse,

Si tu arrives à installer Windows sans utiliser Boot Camp alors tu peux aussi installer Windows avec une architecture arm 64 bits sur un iMac M1.

Mais peux-tu m'expliquer les étapes d'installation de Windows et la partition ?

Merci 

a+


----------



## maxou56 (7 Mai 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> Si tu arrives à installer Windows sans utiliser Boot Camp alors tu peux aussi installer Windows avec une architecture arm 64 bits.


Bonjour,
C'est à dire, si c'est installer windows sur les Mac Apple Silicon? Non ce n'est pas possible (et probablement jamais).
Et même si c'était possible avec bidouille, seul les instruction ARM64 sont standard (il n'y a pas ARM32 par exemple), tous le reste est propriétaire et pas documenté. Donc la machine serait très lente, sans accélération graphique...
Il y a par exemple un projet pour protéger Linux sur les Apple Silicon. https://www.macg.co/logiciels/2021/10/asahi-linux-est-desormais-utilisable-sur-mac-m1-124483

Mais pour windows ARM64 seul la virtualisation est possible.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (7 Mai 2022)

Bonjour @maxou56, merci pour ces infos  alors je ne crois pas qu'un jour j’achèterai un iMac M1


----------



## Locke (7 Mai 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> Bonjour @maxou56, merci pour ces infos  alors je ne crois pas qu'un jour j’achèterai un iMac M1


Moi je l'ai fait, en contrepartie j'ai acheté un PC portable et comme ça plus de problèmes. 

Ah oui, pour créer le fichier .iso bootable modifié, il faut le créer depuis un vrai PC. Pour finir, si dans Assistant Boot Camp il n'est pas mentionné explicitement l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso, les carottes sont cuites.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (7 Mai 2022)

@Locke, Oui tu as deux ordinateurs mais le problème c'est que ça chiffre en € 

Oui, j'ai bien créé le fichier .iso depuis Windows 11  et oui l'Assistant Boot Camp à bien l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso, mais ça ne marche pas 

J'attends @ericse pour qu'il m'explique comment il installe le Windows manuellement sans Boot Camp


----------



## flotow (7 Mai 2022)

La dernière question, c'est pour installer sur hackintosh ou sur mac ?

Pour le hackintosh, reproduit l'iso sur une cle USB et au bootloader (Clover, OpenCore), tu démarres sur la cle USB (mais il faut que tu es prepare ta partition avant ou que tu aies un disque dédié (c'est ce que j'ai fait).
Apres tu n'as qu'à régler le bootloader pour choisir comment démarre ta machine.

Pour la capture d'écran, si c'est sur un mac, choisis une bonne taille de partition car tu ne peux plus être changée après (c'est marqué).
Tout depend de ce que tu veux faire, mais je mettrais au moins 100 GB.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (7 Mai 2022)

@flotow,

Je suis sur un Hackintosh 

Je voudrais tester dans le Hackintosh comment crée une partition suplémentaire pour installer Windows.

Je suis avec OpenCore.

a+


----------



## Locke (7 Mai 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> Oui, j'ai bien créé le fichier .iso depuis Windows 11 et oui l'Assistant Boot Camp à bien l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso, mais ça ne marche pas


Qu'est-ce qui est proposé dans Assistant Boot Camp ? Comme c'est un hackintosh il te faut impérativement une clé USB d'une taille de 16 Go, car Assistant Boot Camp va recopier le contenu du fichier .iso puis les pilotes/drivers qu'il téléchargera lui-même. Pour finir, comme en réponse        #20      Apple préconise depuis maintenant un minimum de 128 Go, te concernant 100 Go serait le minimum.


----------



## flotow (7 Mai 2022)

Quel intérêt d’utiliser boot camp quand tu as opencore ?
Fait une installation comme un Windows classique sur un disque séparé et laisse le bootloader se débrouiller.


----------



## ericse (7 Mai 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> J'attends @ericse pour qu'il m'explique comment il installe le Windows manuellement sans Boot Camp


Je ne vois pas trop ou est la difficulté, puisqu'un Hackintosh est avant tout un PC, installer Windows dessus est simplissime :

Tu vas là : https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows11
Tu choisis "Création d'un support d'installation de Windows 11" et tu prépares une clé USB d'installation.
Tu reboote ton PC sur la clé USB (voir ton manuel pour ça).
Tu suis les instructions en demandant bien de reformater tout le disque.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (8 Mai 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qui est proposé dans Assistant Boot Camp ? Comme c'est un hackintosh il te faut impérativement une clé USB d'une taille de 16 Go, car Assistant Boot Camp va recopier le contenu du fichier .iso puis les pilotes/drivers qu'il téléchargera lui-même. Pour finir, comme en réponse        #20      Apple préconise depuis maintenant un minimum de 128 Go, te concernant 100 Go serait le minimum.


Il faut une clé USB  je pensai qui copier directement sur la partition qui la crée !
Ok, je ne connais pas bien Boot Camp, désolé


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (8 Mai 2022)

@flotow
@ericse 

Oui, cela je sais le faire 
Mais je voulais tester l'installation avec Boot Camp sur le même disque dur sur une deuxième partition pour installer Windows.

a+


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (8 Mai 2022)

Re,

Ok j'ai réussi à installer Windows 11 sur une deuxième partition avec l'Assistance Boot Camp 

Merci encore à Tous 

a+


----------

